# Can ping by ip address, but not by name.



## JMK1956 (Jul 24, 2004)

My home network of 4 PC's (let's call them Main,1,2,3) are wired to a 4-port switch\ADSL router. All firewalls (none have 3rd-party, all are only Windows) are off. All are on the same workgroup. All are running Windows XP Pro with SP2, all updated. Should I mention that all have "use simple file sharing" disabled? 

1,2 and 3 can ping each other by name and by ip address, and they can ping Main by ip address only; when they ping Main by its name, then the message "Ping request could not find host main. Please check the name and try again" is returned.

Main can ping 1,2 and 3 by ip address only: when Main pings them with their computer names, then that same message "Ping request could not find host main. Please check the name and try again" is given.

When I go to (on Main) Start--My Network Places--Entire Network--Microsoft Windows Network--Mshome, nothing appears.

Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## dmgaddy (Apr 8, 2008)

For all 4 computers go to Start --> Run --> type CMD click OK
at the command line type: ipconfig /all >c:\%COMPUTERNAME%.txt

This will write your IP configuration to a text file. Post the results of those 4 files back here and we will be better able to help diagnose your environment.

Also, check c:\Windows\system32\drivers\etc\hosts (You'll need to open in Notepad) on computers 1,2 and 3 to verify there are no entries for MAIN in there.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

One thing to look at in the IP information are the DNS server entries.


----------



## Wanderer2 (Jan 29, 2008)

Local lan doesn't use internet based dns for local name resolution.

Common solution is to make a hosts file with the ip and names then populate all etc folder on all the pcs. This information is cached upon bootup for instant access.

Not seeing computers in the workgroup is usually the result of netbios being disabled in tcp/ip wins tab. Should be set to default.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Right now we are way before being able to browse to computers. They can't even all be pinged yet by name. Need to get that working before browsing is going to help.

Hopefully the IPCONFIG /ALL information can be provided for both a working and the problem computer.


----------



## Wanderer2 (Jan 29, 2008)

They all ping each other just fine. Just not by name which means its only a name resolution issue.

"1,2 and 3 can ping each other by name and by ip address, and they can ping Main by ip address only"


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Exactly. That is the problem. "They can't even all be pinged yet by name. Need to get that working before browsing is going to help"

Just noticed a bit of a typo. It should be - They can't even all be pinged yet by name. Need to get that working before browsing is going to work.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Likely a NetBIOS issue on Main. For the problem PC please show ...

*Start, Run, CMD, OK* to open a command prompt:
(For Vista type *CMD* in the Search box after *Start*)

Type the following commands:

*nbtstat -n*

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If necessary use a text file and removable media to copy the results to a computer with internet access.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

It might be useful to also show the IP information from one of the working computers as well. Having this kind of comparison can often help point to a solution.


----------



## JMK1956 (Jul 24, 2004)

Thanks to everyone for your replies! 

Dmgaddy, Main does not appear in the hosts files on 1,2 and 3. Here's the text files, as requested.

TerryNet, I'll post your request in a moment.


----------



## JMK1956 (Jul 24, 2004)

TerryNet, this is what I get:

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Ritchie Blackmore>nbtstat -n
Failed to access NetBT driver -- NetBT may not be loaded

C:\Documents and Settings\Ritchie Blackmore>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : main
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : VIA Rhine II Fast Ethernet Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-19-21-20-14-8B
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.0.103
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.0.2
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.0.2
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.0.2
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 28 April, 2008 18:23:12
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 29 April, 2008 18:23:12

C:\Documents and Settings\Ritchie Blackmore>


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Since it is not the default setting, you might change NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled to Enabled.]
What is the setting on the other computers for this?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

The other 3 are OK; see the text files (ipconfig /all) in post #10.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

None of the other three text files in post #10 show the NetBIOS setting. Hence the request for it.

JMK1956 ,

What happens if you enable it on the problem computer?


----------



## Courtneyc (Dec 7, 2003)

Actually, if you don't have a WINS server on your network, and you want to use Network Neighborhood, you must enable NetBIOS over TCP/IP. Network Neighborhood (My Network Places) is populated by either an Active Directory domain controller, or a NetBIOS call (broadcasts to a master browser).

Courtney


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Exactly, you want to "change NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled to Enabled"


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Do this on all computers:

Enable NETBIOS over TCP/IP for 2K/XP


Right click Network Neighborhood
Select Properties
Right click your Internet Connection (ex. Local Area Connection)
Select Properties
Make sure Client for Microsoft Networks, and File and Print Sharing for Microsoft Networks are SELECTED.
Highlight Internet Protocol (TCP/IP)
Click Properties
Click Advanced
Select the WINS Tab Above
Make sure Enable NetBIOS over TCP/IP is SELECTED

Click OK and Close Network Connections Window.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Just a small change, but to help avoid any confusion or unnecessary searching, if you have XP or Windows2000, it is called My Network Places. 

Network Neighborhood was for much earlier operating systems like Win95 and Win98.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Good point, I should change that.


----------



## JMK1956 (Jul 24, 2004)

Thanks for the patience!

I've changed the NetBIOS setting on all 4 machines from "Default" to "Enable NetBIOS over TCP/IP", and rebooted them all, but the problem is still there. Doing ipconfig /all on 1,2 and 3 still doesn't show that one entry "NetBIOS over Tcpip.............Disabled" --- still only on Main that it is shown (where it is still shown as disabled).

Should I mention that under the General section of the Internet Protocol (TCP/IP) Properties on all 4 PC's, the settings are "Obtain an IP address automatically" and "Obtain DNS server address automatically". I think that in this neck of the world, we haven't got static ip addresses as I believe in other places........?

About a week ago I had read about, and followed, the advice given somewhere that I needed to install Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Resource Kit Tools and assign "ntrights" to the user Guest, or something like that. The network then worked well for about a day and a half, and its since then that this "pinging Main" problem arose.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

It looks like what is giving you the IP address information is a router. You can have static workstation IP addresses with this. The Public IP would depend on the ISP.

Regarding the ping problem, to confirm, all computers are set for NetBIOS Enabled and you still can't ping #4 by name?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Now that you think the settings are correct, for each computer, let's see this.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands, one at a time, followed by the _*Enter*_ key:

NBTSTAT -n

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

His problem hasn't changed. TCP/IP properties on 'Main' has NetBIOS set for enabled, but it is still coming up disabled on the ipconfig. Is there a fix for this?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Check your Services are Started on all PCs: 

Computer Browser
DHCP Client
DNS Client
Network Connections
Network Location Awareness
Remote Procedure Call (RPC)
Server
TCP/IP Netbios helper
Workstation

_*Note:* You can check the services in Control Panel, Administrative Tools, Services._

*All of these services should be started, and their startup type should be automatic (or perhaps manual).*


----------



## JMK1956 (Jul 24, 2004)

JohnWill, I've right now made sure: all those Services are started on all four machines, and here's the latest responses to your requests in post # 22:

*Main:*

C:\>nbtstat -n
Failed to access NetBT driver -- NetBT may not be loaded

C:\>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : main
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : VIA Rhine II Fast Ethernet Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-19-21-20-14-8B
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.0.100
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.0.2
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.0.2
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.0.2
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 30 April, 2008 16:08:54
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 01 May, 2008 16:08:54

C:\>

*One:*

C:\>nbtstat -n

Local Area Connection:
Node IpAddress: [10.0.0.102] Scope Id: []

NetBIOS Local Name Table

Name Type Status
---------------------------------------------
ONE <00> UNIQUE Registered
ONE <20> UNIQUE Registered
MSHOME <00> GROUP Registered
MSHOME <1E> GROUP Registered
MSHOME <1D> UNIQUE Registered
..__MSBROWSE__.<01> GROUP Registered

C:\>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : One
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : ASUSTeK/Broadcom 440x 10/100 Integra
ted Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-E0-18-FD-27-24
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.0.102
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.0.2
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.0.2
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.0.2
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Friday, May 30, 2008 16:03:48
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, May 31, 2008 16:03:48

C:\>

*Two:*

C:\>nbtstat -n

Local Area Connection:
Node IpAddress: [10.0.0.101] Scope Id: []

NetBIOS Local Name Table

Name Type Status
---------------------------------------------
TWO <00> UNIQUE Registered
MSHOME <00> GROUP Registered
TWO <20> UNIQUE Registered
MSHOME <1E> GROUP Registered

C:\>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Two
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : SiS 900 PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-E0-18-63-88-F6
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.0.101
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.0.2
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.0.2
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.0.2
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 30 April 2008 04:05:44 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 01 May 2008 04:05:44 PM

C:\>

*Three:*

C:\>nbtstat -n

Local Area Connection:
Node IpAddress: [10.0.0.103] Scope Id: []

NetBIOS Local Name Table

Name Type Status
---------------------------------------------
THREE <00> UNIQUE Registered
MSHOME <00> GROUP Registered
THREE <20> UNIQUE Registered
MSHOME <1E> GROUP Registered

C:\>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Three
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : National Semiconductor DP83815-Based
PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0E-7F-73-1F-C6
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.0.103
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.0.2
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.0.2
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.0.2
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, April 30, 2008 16:07:06
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, May 01, 2008 16:07:06

C:\>

Is the nbtstat -n reply on Main okay?

The situation right now is still the same (the problem's still there).

Thanks once again to all for the interest, and the suggestions.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

To confirm, when you are running nbtstat on #4, you are doing this from an account that has admin rights.

And have you ran spyware and virus checks on that computer.


----------



## JMK1956 (Jul 24, 2004)

Definitely am computer administrator.

Just give me a while to run the spyware and virus scanners, and then I'll be right back.


----------



## JMK1956 (Jul 24, 2004)

No viruses or spyware found.

Here's still hoping that someone will have an answer..........!


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

The problem is lack of NetBIOS on main. That results in the nbtstat error message and in the 'Disabled' in the ipconfig /all.

This Microsoft article explains why Bob asked about admin rights: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/888373

I found something that fixed the problem for one person: http://www.techspot.com/vb/all/windows/t-9007-NetBT-Troubleshooting-windows-XP.html

There's something in here about another registry entry: http://www.thetechguide.com/forum/lofiversion/index.php/t20292.html


----------

